Ask HN: Would you pay $50 to sweep your Airbnb/hotel room for hidden cameras? - andrewstuart
======
smt88
No. I solved this problem for $0 by discontinuing my use of Airbnb, which was
already infrequent because of repeatedly disappointing experiences.

Also, I'm not sure how you'd do a reliable sweep without showing up in person
with equipment. Scanning wifi devices isn't necessarily that reliable except
for very amateurish spying. The people trying to turn Airbnbs into secret porn
studios are not going to be detectable that easily.

~~~
stephenr
This is the correct answer.

I got burned twice (for the same exact period of stay) by two different places
on Airbnb, and their customer service was beyond patronising, so I refuse to
use them.

------
ars
So you're saying I can use your service to make sure my hidden cameras are
well hidden?

(Sorry for the negativity.)

------
TheGrumpyBrit
$50 for a bug sweeping device that I can use anywhere? Sure, that's cheap
enough for what would basically be a toy.

$50 a time for somebody to sweep my room? Nope. If somebody really wants to
know what I get up to in a hotel room, more fool them.

------
quickthrower2
Nah. Neither as the guest or as a host.

------
mtmail
Is that a person coming to the place or a product I can purchase. For the
product I could see a need, similar to RFID protecting wallet. Not saying the
need is justified but fear sells.

------
CharleNY
Why should I pay for that?

~~~
greenyoda
And even if I were willing to pay for that, why should I trust them to be able
to find all the hidden cameras?

------
bradwood
Good money after bad.

